# New Little Dragon <3333



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I went into Petsmart. Need I say more? Well, actually, my mom and I just needed to kill a few minutes before the Verizon store opened, so we went in there. I beelined for the bettas, and, well... found this cute little guy. I think he's still young, because he's smaller than my other boys, but he's so FAT. It also looks like his dragon scaling hasn't fully come in yet. His name is Alistair.





















































































































And I have the situation with the heaters taken care of. Water changes? I have entire weekends, and partial changes are super quick and easy. I got everything taken care of  Oh, and I also finally got Prime. The fish is more interesting, though.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Some of the pictures make him look likes hes part of the mafia!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol, how so? I didn't notice that.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

ahw ahw ahw.

Send to me, plskthnx.

:3


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Noooooooooooo!!! *locks crappy cardboard lid of tank*


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

He's so pretty! I might try and find a female dragon some time, but not for a while. I need to win the lotto so I can have a zoo. ^_^


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Very handsome!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Its pictures two and three... it looks like hes sayin "I am going to make him an offer he can't refuse" with that voice... lol, just the way hes looking at the camera I guess


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Daaawwww so cute! <3


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha. Thanks, everyone. I founds him huddled under his log with his head peeking out. So adorable <33


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Awwww!
He's just too adorable! OMGGGG. I wants him! 
Love his name too!


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

He's drop dead gorgeous..........One lucky Betta!!!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, guiz. Does anyone else think that he's a baby? He's about the length of my female, but way fatter.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You have the most GORGEOUS fishies!!!  I love this new guy. I'd say he still has some growing to do.  He looks short and stocky and tough.  And beeeeautiful.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, I haven't seen you in a while! How's it goin? And thanks; most of mine are from Petco but this guy is from Petsmart. My Petco usually has a lot of gorgeous ones.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know! I promise I have been on, just haven't commented in ages! ;/ Haha. Everything is going okay with my crew. Bertie is very sick, columnaris, :'( but everyone else is good. Butterfly is still tailbiting, and Dumbo is too a bit, but they're all healthy and happy, especially Luna. I have a new pet! A leopard gecko named Pepper.  Walked into petco and my dad let me buy her, crazy surprise. That's about it.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Awwwww! I wanna lizard. Sorry about Bertie, but I'm glad everyone else is good. Midnight and Powder started tailbiting >.<


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, I dunno how I convinced my dad to let me save her, but surprisingly I did!  I could post some pics if you want. I'm sorry about Bertie too. I'm sorry those 2 are tailbiting! I feel your pain. >.<


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Powdy's been healing up nicely, but Midnight's still shreaded. And yes, piccies


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

aww hes cute i wanna pet his nose


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

TheCrysCat said:


> Powdy's been healing up nicely, but Midnight's still shreaded. And yes, piccies


I'm glad Powder is healing. So is Dumbo! He has a little tail biting fit when his tank is cleaned, then the next day he gets over it and starts healing and builds me a bubblenest.  And okay, pics coming up! The first 3 are of Pepper the first day she was home, the last 2 are of her 2 days ago. She shed last night, so she looks way brighter now.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

She. Is. Friggin. Adorable. How are they for handling? And how big's your tank? I want a lizard, but I'm waiting til I'm older and having a house of my own so I can get a beardie.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so much! Handling with Pepper is great. I hold her every morning for about 10 minutes. It's like our little thing in the morning. I clean her tank out and give her fresh paper towels, moisten her damp hide, feed her, then take her out and let her explore all over my bed.  It all depends how much you hold them though, you have to be patient. It took about a month for Pepper to get used to it.  Her tank is 10 gallons. It's like the 2.5 gallon size for leopard geckos.  I am hopefully upgrading her to 15 or 20 gallon tank when she is full grown. My brother actually has a bearded dragon named Spike! He got him at the same time I got Pepper.  My bro had been begging for months to get a beardie, and when my aunt gave him a 50 gallon tank and under tank heater, my dad couldn't say no. But I don't know why he let me get pepper.  But I'm glad he did, she's my lil baby. ;D


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

d'awwwwww <3 I have no space, but I'd love to have a terrarium-type pet.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I have NEVER been a reptile person. My bro who now has spike used to have a red tailed boa when he was about 8. Birthday present from the same aunt! haha. But that snake hated us. He bit my bro's lip and nose, and when he bit me twice in the neck, we had to give him to a herp lover who ran a facility taking reptiles to shows and things. He's well taken care of there! But I don't know what it was about Pepper that grabbed me. But now she's my favorite pet! Terrariums are reeeeeeally fun to have. Mine is as boring as it gets. But I couldn't afford much, hadn't exactly been prepared to bring her home.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

You seem to be taking great care of her, though


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you !!! I am trying.  I actually find it easier than bettas.  The tanks are bigger, but all you do is drop in some worms or crickets and change out the paper towel and wipe it down, keep the 1 hide wet, make the under tank heater is nice and warm.  But they such cuuuuuute pets.  I love her smile. How's your lil Yuki doing? Haven't seen new pics of her in ages!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

She's great! Since Zekie died, I moved her onto my desk, so I see her all the time. She flips out at the camera, though 0__o


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry! I had no idea he died.  I'm very sorry. I'm glad you get to see her more in that place though. And my boy Dumbo hates the camera. I have gotten some great flare shots of him though.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, thank God for the "zoom in" button. Yeah, he passed away July 13th. Was acting totally fine, then just... crapped out. I found him lying on the steps of his pagoda, and rigor mortis had already set in


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, yeah, thank the lord for that. And that's so so so sad! I'm very sorry.  I have a bad feeling Bertie's not gonna make it...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

We've had a lot of peoples' bettas dying recently. Pee3 just lost her Alle. I like to think that they're all in the same place :]


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know! It's really horrible.  I like to think that too. I like to think all animals and people go to the same place.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

They'd have to. What would Heaven be to animal lovers otherwise?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, Heaven would be Hell, that's what.  I'd be pretty sad, I'd have to say. And Heaven is supposed to be truly perfect, so there just have to be animals.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Exactly. That's my logic.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome, so glad we are on the same page.  So how big is the new guys tank? He really is gorgeous and chunky! Hehe.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

2.5 gallons. He's so small, but he's fat! If he turns out to be king-sized like some of the "dragons" at Petsmart, I'll have to upgrade him.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww!  That's good, he is soooo cute. And beautiful.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. Even my mom fell in love with him xD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, that's sayin something! When our mom's think we are NUTS having so many fishies, then they find one they love...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably xD My dad hates how they all have to have different tanks.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, my dad does too! "You have to many fish tanks." "Only 2 here, dad." "Why don't you give one away?" "Dad! I'd rather get more." "Hmmph." Haha. Gotta love dads.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

My dad is a silly xP


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, aren't they all?  So is the new fishy your's or your moms?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine xD She has no interest in bettas. She's more of an ADF/frog person.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, okay.  That's cute though. How's the new guy doing today?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Really good  I'm teaching him to follow my finger. He's so cute!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, how sweet!  That's great. He sounds like a sweetie.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

He is <3 I got him a plant and a red dragon statue, and I'm going to put them in during his waterchange :]


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aawww, that's great! I want to get Luna some more decor, she only has one plant atm.  I want to see more pics of the new lil guy.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

We basically had to scrounge up old decor, so at the moment he has a tree stump and some river rocks.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, literally all of my decor is in use. Bertie doesn't have any in his lil vase, but his other decor is still in his tank. I really need to save up for some.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

They have a few decent-sized things in Petco for about $10. I got him a cute little pagoda, but he died before he could relly appreciate it :/


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, no! He died?? that's horrible! I'm so sorry. :'(


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

No, Zekie!!!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oooh! You confused me there, and made me sad. But phew, okay. I thought you lost the new guy already. That would have been terrible!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

It would've been :[ he has the beginnings of a bubblenest, too. He's such a happy little guy <3


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yaay! <3  That's great, he's soooo cute. I really wanna go save this baby dragon I saw at petsmart. He was gorgeous, beautiful lil face, but he was less than half the size of the adult dragons. I think he was a MG too. Sigh.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

That's how mine was. Did you think that your full-grown ones were the size of kings? Because I have a full-grown plakat, and these guys were WAY bigger. This guy's smaller than everyone but Yuki, though.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I think these were all mostly normal size.  But the poor baby, he looked so lost surrounded by all the adults. Wow, he's smaller than Yuki? Whoa! Cool.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Bout the same length, but way stockier.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaah, I see.  This is going to be one of our famous 10 page plus posts, isn't it?  Haha, I love these. Oh, update on Bertie, he's still alive but the wound from the columnaris is acutally looking worse.  He is still swimming and eating though, so I'm not giving up.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

awwww. Don't give up, if he's still hangin on


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I won't give up if he won't ! You should add the new guy's name to your signature.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

awww, he's definitely showing off for the camera. ;D


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks xD He's actually not nearly as scared of the camera as my other guys. And yes, I need to add him to my siggy xP


----------

